# FTP Server mit Java, möglich ?



## Patrick_1991 (12. Mrz 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe ein Problem,
und dieses bezieht sich darauf, ob man mit Java auf einen FTP Server zugreifen kann und dort
vorhandene Daten auszulesen.

Ist das mit Java möglich, wenn JA wie ?
Ein Link zu einen Artikel (evtl. von Sun) wäre echt super 


Mfg
Patrick


----------



## tfa (12. Mrz 2012)

Klar ist das möglich:
apache commons net


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mrz 2012)

Hast du schonmal nach "Java FTP" gesucht? Da wird man doch quasi von Suchergebnissen erschlagen  Da ist nichts für dich dabei?

EDIT:
Oder so


----------



## Patrick_1991 (12. Mrz 2012)

Sticht mit soeben ins Auge 

Ich werde wirklich davon erschlagen 

Sorry für die Lestigkeit meines Anliegens.

Mfg
*Can be closed*


----------



## irgendjemand (12. Mrz 2012)

das "can be closed" kannst du selbst machen ... einfach auf "ERLEDIGT" klicken *oben und unten neben ANTWORTEN*

zum thread selbst : wenn es nur darum geht daten zu lesen ... dann braucht man nicht mal apache commons *wie ich den s***** hasse* ... das schafft java dann selbst mit URL.openConnection() ... erst wenn es darum geht daten zu modifizieren *löschen oder was neues raufladen* wird es schon wieriger


----------

